# BMX photos



## Brycycle53 (Dec 27, 2012)

Here are some photos from this last summer that I shot at our local parks

1



Barspin Brett by Bryce R, on Flickr

2



DSC_0039 by Bryce R, on Flickr


3
I would have got the powerlines out of the photo had he landed this, but he didnt so i knew i wouldnt ever use this photo for anything serious. 



DSC_0051 by Bryce R, on Flickr

4



DSC_0182 by Bryce R, on Flickr

and i know how most of you feel about following links but here is an article and photos I recently got published on a BMX website I was excited about.
Shredding Through The Seasons: Bryce Randols End Of Summer Midwest Photo Gallery

Thanks for checking these out!


----------



## Brycycle53 (Jan 13, 2013)

I feel like not many people comment in this section


----------



## tirediron (Jan 13, 2013)

It's not the most active gallery section, no.  Two general comments:  You need to get closer to the subject, either by using long glass, or actually getting physically closer, and choose your shooting position to minimize distracting background elements.


----------



## Denon (Jan 13, 2013)

I really like the first two(even thou the tree is a little bit disturbing in the second shot). I like shots that capture "the mood of the scene" but as tirediron says you should try and get a little closer to the subject.


----------



## jfrabat (Jan 16, 2013)

I really like #1 and #4.  I think #3 could have been a winner, but the cables distract too much, and a close up would also add a lot more to the shot.  #2 just does not do it for me...  The sun, the branches, the bike...  Just too much going on and fighting for attention...


----------



## 412 Burgh (Jan 16, 2013)

I think the subject is way too small in the photos but I'm not really skilled or knowledgable in this type of photography. I know they always say show where he/she is coming from and where they are going.


----------



## .SimO. (Jan 18, 2013)

tirediron said:


> It's not the most active gallery section, no.  Two general comments:  You need to get closer to the subject, either by using long glass, or actually getting physically closer, and choose your shooting position to minimize distracting background elements.



Totally agree with you but unfortunately when I did my first BMX shoot (this past Wednesday) Every single rider wanted me to get the whole ramp in the shot.  This was an indoor park with fluorescent lighting so it was interesting to say the least... lol. Composition was definitely a different experience.


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 18, 2013)

For your first BMX shoot, that's some damn fine work. I look forward to seeing more from you. #1 takes it for me.


----------



## runnah (Jan 18, 2013)

I disagree with the closer comment. having bmx'ed for over 10 years I would say these are very good if not close to magazine quality.

What people don't realize that it is not only about the trick that is being performed but the obstacle and setting it is being performed on.

Tons of people can do a turndown, but fewer can do it off a curb or some small banks in a parking lot.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jan 18, 2013)

Nice, i'd like to see a few up close with a fish-eye too


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Jan 18, 2013)

I like the diversity, great job.


----------



## Brycycle53 (Jan 22, 2013)

runnah said:


> I disagree with the closer comment. having bmx'ed for over 10 years I would say these are very good if not close to magazine quality.
> 
> What people don't realize that it is not only about the trick that is being performed but the obstacle and setting it is being performed on.
> 
> Tons of people can do a turndown, but fewer can do it off a curb or some small banks in a parking lot.



completely agree with you thanks for the comment!
I too have been riding for 10-13 years now, and have been photographing bmx for the last five, hoping to make a living at it one day til then photos of my friends will suffice haha


----------



## Brycycle53 (Jan 22, 2013)

EIngerson said:


> For your first BMX shoot, that's some damn fine work. I look forward to seeing more from you. #1 takes it for me.


haha this wasnt my first shoot, that was the comment above yours, but thank you!


----------



## Brycycle53 (Jan 22, 2013)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Nice, i'd like to see a few up close with a fish-eye too


If only i didnt despise fisheye photos so much haha i use mine very minimally, although they are a necessity for this subject matter.


----------



## Brycycle53 (Jan 22, 2013)

.SimO. said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > It's not the most active gallery section, no.  Two general comments:  You need to get closer to the subject, either by using long glass, or actually getting physically closer, and choose your shooting position to minimize distracting background elements.
> ...



Are you using off camera flash? The indoor park i shoot at is a lighting nightmare, Its dark and yellow so I usually try to over power their lighting with my own. Umbrellas are great too for getting the nasty shadows off any nearby walls.

being a rider my self, We want to see good photos of ourselves, with perspective properly showing the magnitude of the trick we are doing. 

BMX riders practice these tricks and often shed alot of blood and even worse learning these skills. So i go into each shoot with the mindset of making their hard work look as good as i possibly can, Talk with the riders too sometimes they have specific angles in mind for the trick too.


----------



## Dillard (Jan 23, 2013)

I really like the set. Especially how you know what to shoot based off your experience. I shoot national paintball, which is a very similar situation. People recommend different shots, but my years of playing and shooting experience knows what the people themselves want to see, as well as the magazines. Wonderful work :thumbup:


----------



## .SimO. (Jan 23, 2013)

Brycycle53 said:


> Are you using off camera flash? The indoor park i shoot at is a lighting nightmare, Its dark and yellow so I usually try to over power their lighting with my own. Umbrellas are great too for getting the nasty shadows off any nearby walls. being a rider my self, We want to see good photos of ourselves, with perspective properly showing the magnitude of the trick we are doing.
> 
> BMX riders practice these tricks and often shed alot of blood and even worse learning these skills. So i go into each shoot with the mindset of making their hard work look as good as i possibly can, Talk with the riders too sometimes they have specific angles in mind for the trick too.



Unfortunately I did not prepare accordingly and did not have my tripod, adapter for my speedlite nor did I bring my strobe.  I'll be ready to practice more next go around.


----------

